# 2 Mountain Lions



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Went Utah mountain lion hunting today in some nice country.









The dogs treed 2 mountain lions in the same tree, a female accompanied by a youngster. The mature female is half way up the tree in this picture:









The mature female lion was average size.









The younger cat scambled nearly to the top, stopping when it flushed a pine grouse from the tree! The dogs had as much fun as I did. Maybe we'll find a tom the next time.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pics. I'm not much of a houndsman myself, but I do love to see pics of the big cats. They are clearly one of the most majestic animals in the rocky mountain region. Simply elegant. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

They sure are I killed one last december and I will never forget hunting it.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

beautiful pictures. the one with the close up is awesome.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Great pics. I'm not much of a houndsman myself, but I do love to see pics of the big cats. They are clearly one of the most majestic animals in the rocky mountain region. Simply elegant. Thank you for sharing.


+1


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Sweet, thanks for the pics... one of the few animals i have yet to see in the wild....


----------

